

Using Psychology To Save You From Yourself - alexjmann
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=104803094&ft=1&f=1007

======
mixmax
Daniel Kahnemam's nobel price lecture is extremely interesting and
informative. Perfect entertainment for a sunday evening.

[http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/economics/laureates/2002/...](http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/economics/laureates/2002/kahneman-
lecture.html)

------
ovi256
I'm really curious about the 'log over the wall' assessment. Why did it fail,
and what test is better ? Which person of the group would actually be the
better officer ?

~~~
shard
Maybe someone who has been in the military can shed more light on this, but I
suspect the log test and officer school are testing different qualities.
Perhaps the log test emphasizes the ability to rally a group, and officer
school emphasizes decision making and analysis skills.

